# Invento Argentino: Tomacorrientes Seguro para Niños



## DJ DRACO (Ago 7, 2009)

Hola a todos los integrantes del grupo.

Comienzo con este post porque he visto anoche justamente en televisión, el invento de un Argentino.

El tema es así: Aoche viendo "Talento Argentino", vi a un participante que dió a conocer su invento al público.
El mismo constaba de un tomacorrientes electrico común, como el que todos nosotros tenemos en casa, oficinas, etc...Pero con el agregado de que era absolutamente seguro electricamente, para cuando los chicos meten alambre, tornillos y cositas metalicas dentro de los orificios.

El hombre mostró que conectando cualquier artefacto que utilizara macho de 3 espigas planas (el reglamentario con descarga a tierra que la mayoría de los electrodomesticos no traen y si traen nosotros nos encargamos de adaptar) funcionaba perfectamente...Pero si se introducían sólo 1 o 2 alambres a la vez en fase y/o neutro nada sucedía.

Obviamente lo que posee internamente debe ser una llave que solo deja pasar corriente si todas las espigas entran a la vez.

Por ende es un invento más que útil y seguro...

Pero toda esta historia no termina acá...no termina sin antes dejar un comentario de mi parte:

Además de ver a aquel señor *intentando* mostrar su maravilloso invento, tambien vi a 3 jurados que no permitían terminar con su show.
Además de no dejarlo terminar (lo cual es una falta de respeto), empezaron a menospreciar su trabajo, y a decirle que había equivocado el lugar en donde mostrar su invento...

saben que? Yo creo que si el programa se llama "Talento Argentino", deberían dar espacio a la gente que realmente tiene talento, que realmente hace algo *nuevo y útil*...y no sólo aplaudir como monos cuando un pibe de 10 toca una canción fuera de tempo en una trompeta, que es un instrumento más que básico y simple, puesto que se toca 1 nota a la vez.


saludos, y espero que les haya gustado el post.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 7, 2009)

hola draco , te dire 2 cosas:

1-- trabajo en electricidad, comence vendiendo materiales, cuando estaban las fichas de 2 patas perno redondo eso ya se habia inventado.
del lado de adentro de la toma hembra o tambien en los triples hay un plastico que tapa lso agujeros .
es simplemente un plastico basculante, si entras con las 2 patas a la vez lo empujas derecho y retrocede permitiendo que conectes.

si entras con solo una pata se tuerce un poco y se clava, o sea no retrocede y no deja entrar a un solo alambre o pata .
es muy piola y sencillo.

quizas este señr lo invento hace años.
pero hace años que esta .

2 --- lo que mencionas de esa gente es algo comun, ya lo tengo visto en la vida cotidiana, existen muchas actitudes de menospreciar, por envidia, por simple desden, por ser mierdita de personas.... y no solo eso, da para hojas de escritura, pero mejor dejarlo ahi y ver a la gente buena.sino .........terminamso depre y se viene el fin de semana.


como comentario final: no te extrañe..mira donde fue que lo viste.......en la TV !
el lugar de la burla, el menosprecio , la falta de etica , de educacion y no se que mas


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 7, 2009)

El jurado hizo bien en no permitirle terminar el show. El hombre no fue a mostrar "un maravilloso invento que protegera nuestros niños" sino a buscar interesados en fabricarlo y *ganar plata*.
Si queria hacer publicidad tendria que haberla pagado, no hacer cualquier show para meter el chivo.


Respecto al invento, la idea es buena, pero debido a que es un poco mas elaborado mecanicamente, va a tener problemas por una cuestion de $$$ (como la mayoria de los tomas hogareños) --> los plasticos y los contactos usados son una basura (se deforman, se traban por las rebabas, hacen mal contacto)


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 7, 2009)

respuestas...

fernandob
1) no es con plasticos que tapan los orificios pues introdujo bien adentro los alambres y metio 2, 1 en fase y otro en neutro.

eduardo
2) el tipo ya tiene patentado el invento, por ende no creo que necesite publicidad en television...yo no voy a comprarle esa patente, en todo caso será phillips, jeluz, o alguna de esas empresas grandes.

por otro lado y volviendo al tema, si bien la television hoy en dia se puso bien porquería no significa que se deba ser así...

y volviendo a lo que dije antes...el programa se llama "Talento Argentino"...yo le cambiaría el nombre...

"Baile y Cante...y si me gusta te apruebo"

pq la verdad el unico profesional es Maximiliano Guerra y solo en baile...Kike no sabe de musica, (reconocio no haber estudiado) y Kathy es muy energica y baila y hace gym pero no significa que sepa de artes.

espero que algún otro argentino (o no) que ande por el foro suba de algún invento importante, asi el post se continúa.

saludos.


----------



## mabauti (Ago 7, 2009)

desafortunadamente la TV solo busca raitings.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 7, 2009)

ah.que suerte que no lo veo.


si en algun momento ando con la camara en el taller y me acuerdo les saco fotos, pero repito, de eso ya hay hace años.......
voy a ver si encuentro en la web.

richi si se acuerdan venian tapadas lso agujeros , era un plastico azul:
http://www.richi.com.ar/esp/homesp.htm

habia que meterla derechito y se corria, ambas patas.

es dificil de explicar pero desarme uno.

si se esfuerzan los encontraran en el mercado.

os


----------



## Otrebor (Ago 7, 2009)

Mmmm... yo vi lo de talento argentino y lo unico que hizo ese señor fue conectar una fuente de 12v o menos y alimentar un "foco" que en realidad era un led lo que tenia por dentro, por eso cuando metio los alambres por los agujeros no le paso nada, se notaba muy claramente que el "foco" era de plastico.


----------



## electrodan (Ago 7, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> El jurado hizo bien en no permitirle terminar el show. El hombre no fue a mostrar "un maravilloso invento que protegera nuestros niños" sino a buscar interesados en fabricarlo y *ganar plata*.
> Si queria hacer publicidad tendria que haberla pagado, no hacer cualquier show para meter el chivo.


Eso es lo que buscan todos, ganar plata. Directa o indirectamente.


----------



## alexus (Ago 7, 2009)

los del talento no se que ese, son terribles, 

hay algunos pobres a los que se les rien en la cara vo, 

a mi me da un poco de pena, porque aveces van viejos de antaño, que se toman la molestia, el tiempo, etc. de ir, van y hacen su acto, que por mas que sea una bobada, un ruido, unas macacadas,  hay que respetarlo, pero no, se les rien en la cara, les dan la espalda, etc.

el tema de los tomas, ya los tenia conocidos, hace años, habria que ver el de el señor.


----------



## electrodan (Ago 7, 2009)

Creo que me equivoque con mi anterior mensaje. Disculpas.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 7, 2009)

ganar plata no es para nada malo.

no se confundan, la plata no es sucia ni nada por el estilo.

sucia es la gente que quiere hacer plata robando o con ideas robadas.

pero querer hacer plata con lo que uno estudio o dedico su tiempo y esfuerzo es :
querer vivir de eso , querer ver que la gente lo valora, es querer progresar con lo que salio de dentro de uno.
todos trabajamos para ganar plata, y tratamso de que sea en lo que nos gusta.

eso por un lado , y por el lado de "la puta TV" no se olviden que es muy ingenuo creer que no hacen pruebas previas, sino , no van a mandar a el aire a cualquera que puede decir groserias, insultar o hacer cosas no debidas en la TV (*).
hay pruebas previas y lo ponen a proposito, es un asco .
lo que uds. comentan no tiene perdon.


(*)me refiero a hacer asquerosidades, exibicionismo etc............me refiero a cosa sno debidas segun un criterio normal.
por que para lso de la TV quizas eso les venga bien .


----------



## MasterofPupets (Ago 8, 2009)

después de buscar un largo rato encontré el vídeo
YouTube - CARLOS PONCE EN TALENTO ARGENTINO 2009 6/8

pd: como hago para que se vea el vídeo sin necesidad de entrar en la pagina de you tube?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 8, 2009)

varias respuestas a todos:

1) la genteno solo busca ganar plata...es más, los inventores (todos) salvan vidas y mejoran la calidad de vida y todos mueren pobres.

2) si fuera solo un diodo alimentado por 12 volts, cuando une los alambres deberían existir pequeñas chispas y el microfono lo captaria perfectamente, si bien la vista puede fallar.

3) el hombre dijo claramente que lo tiene patentado...en el registro de patentes no creo que patenten una pelotudes de 12 volts, además de que estaba conectado directo a la red electrica del canal.

4) el hombre dijo que ya lo estaban ayudando por darle aire, por hacer que la gente lo viese aunque fuera bajo las miradas absortas y sobradoras, y las palabras de "anti-aliento" a un inventor...

tal vez es una estupides, tal vez siquiera es inventor pero al menos piensa en mejorar algo que existe en todos lados y que si es muy peligroso.

(y el hombre mete claramente 2 alambres a la vez por ende lo del plastiquito queda descartado terriblemente)


----------



## electrodan (Ago 8, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> ganar plata no es para nada malo.


Por supuesto que no. Pero también recordé que hay gente que ayuda a una causa desinteresadamente, y creo que es justo reconocer su trabajo.


----------



## Visual_Corp (Ago 9, 2009)

mabauti dijo:
			
		

> desafortunadamente la TV solo busca rating.



*Cierto la Tv comercial solo busca eso ( Rating); al precio que sea*.

Saludos.[/b]


----------



## Jhonny DC (Ago 9, 2009)

MasterofPupets dijo:
			
		

> después de buscar un largo rato encontré el vídeo
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njCUiI0IyXk
> 
> pd: como hago para que se vea el vídeo sin necesidad de entrar en la pagina de you tube?



Hola MasterofPupets!
Para poner el video solo tienes que escribir  la dirección donde está el video sin dejar espacios y luego cierras con . Con eso ya aparece el video en tu mensaje.

Gente, me parece que el tema se esta desvirtuando un poco. DJ Draco, el señor termino y pidió que le pegaran a las 3 cruces. Yo veo Talento argentino y es una de las pocas cosas que veo. Pero me parece que el tema era discutir sobre el tema del invento y no de los programas de TV.
Definitivamente no es un plastiquito en el toma. Conozco el tema del plastiquito y si bien a veces anda bien debo decir que la mayoría de las veces rompe soberanamente las P%$#$%s! ese plastiquito. 
Y el hombre introdujo claramente los “alambres” (si es que realmente eran eso) en el toma sin problemas. A mi también me interesa saber si fue real o solo un truco. 

Con respecto a la patente… para patentar una cosa no hace falta que funcione sino que presentes todos los planos para construirla y expliques la teoría de funcionamiento pero nadie te pide una demostración. Aun con eso, este hombre no demostró que tenga la patente del invento, solo menciono que la tenia lo que en televisión… no se qué quieren que les diga.
En fin, salu2


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 9, 2009)

Jhonny DC dijo:
			
		

> ...Definitivamente no es un plastiquito en el toma. Conozco el tema del plastiquito y si bien a veces anda bien debo decir que la mayoría de las veces rompe soberanamente las P%$#$%s! ese plastiquito.
> Y el hombre introdujo claramente los “alambres” (si es que realmente eran eso) en el toma sin problemas. A mi también me interesa saber si fue real o solo un truco.


Probablemente use la pata de tierra para que corra un plastico y queden accesibles los contactos, o que funcione tipo pulsador y cierre el contacto mas atras. Hay infinidad de formas de hacer eso, lo que no es tan simple y ahi esta la genialidad, es conseguir sistemas simples, baratos, confiables y de facil fabricacion/ensamblaje.

El tipo empieza diciendo que lo patento hace 8 años y todavia no lo pudo fabricar --> busca empresa interesada == comercializacion == royalties.

El hombre con todo el derecho del mundo busca hacer plata su idea, solo que no me parece correcto recurrir al engaño (supuestamente iba a mostrar algun talento artistico).  
Probablemente este hombre ya probo en ferias de inventos y por internet. Si pasados 8 años no tuvo suerte no creo que sea por mala suerte sino porque su diseño presenta algunos aspectos negativos, ya sea de seguridad, fabricacion o comercializacion.


En el video me llamo la atensión que las dos veces que saca el enchufe lo hace de manera 'no convencional', apoya el dedo indice sobre la pata de tierra como si estuviera 'ayudando' para que no se le desarme.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 10, 2009)

lo del dedo veo que es solo para sostener la tapa plastica que cubre todo pq solo es a presion, y ademas para hacer fuera para desenchufar puesto que no esta conectado a la pared...

pero...más allá de la discución la idea era aportar más inventos y discutirlos.

cada vez que pienso en inventos recuerdo la serie de los simpsons en que homero inventa la alarma "todo está bien" que suena cada 3 segundos a menos que algo no esté bien...

que quieren que les diga...está bárbara y la idea fue aplicada hace un tiempo aca en mi ciudad...le pagaban a un tipo que andaba en bicicleta por todos lados haciendo sonar un pito cada rato, incluso durante toda la noche...

yo digo...que imbéciles, teniamos que estar despiertos toda la noche esperando a ver si se escuchaba el pitito o no, si no se escuchaba algo malo podría estar sucediendo...

nodebería ser todo lo contrario?, en esta ciudad han pasado y volverán tantos políticos estúpidos.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 10, 2009)

es que la estupidez y las cosas "raras" son parte del ser humano.
es muy dificil de explicar, pero es asi.

a pesar de nuestra inteligencia podemos poner muchisimos ejemplos de conductas que dan ganas de    :evil: 
cvreo que ni falta hace dar ejemplos.

un tema muy dificil y raro de analizar, mas de una vez se me cruzo por la cabeza en buscar algun estudio o carrera que investigue a la raza humana como especie, tipo sociologia de masas o algo asi.

pero debe ser muy frustrante quizas tener el conocimiento de lo que realmente somos.

asi que , mejor : un fernet y no saber.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 10, 2009)

hablando de inventos y de fernet...

1) el "fernet" sin duda el mejor invento junto a la sagrada "coca col... (no doy marcas por las dudas)

2) por otro lado cuando se está bien empapado de fernet surgen inventos interesantes...incluso uno cree poder volar, pelear con alguien mas grandote y todo eso...  

yo tambien comence un pequeño estudio de la sociedad, por eso paso mis días en juergas de clubes, y de noche en boliches y cabaret's, solo a modo investigativo y profesional.
 

chau...chas


----------



## Tomasito (Ago 10, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> un tema muy dificil y raro de analizar, mas de una vez se me cruzo por la cabeza en buscar algun estudio o carrera que investigue a la raza humana como especie, tipo sociologia de masas o algo asi..



Creo que a eso se dedíca la Antropología 


Saludos.


----------



## lucassiglo21 (Ago 10, 2009)

quisa cuando conectas el tierra hay una palanca que mueve un contacto que energiza el circuito, cuando desenchufas vuelve con un resorte; claro que solo serviria con enchufes con conexion a tierra.
o quisa es mas sofisticado y mide la corriente, si es mas que una corriente umbral, no se conecta hasta que no detecte que la impedancia suba, pero es complejo eso.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 10, 2009)

Esos sistemas los he visto mil veces.
Los hay de todo tipo:

En unos la base corta la corriente
En algunos modelos es necesario hacer avrios movimientos para meter el enchufe
Otros no permiten enchufar sólo un palito...


Miles de modelos. No es un invento ni nada por el estilo.
Ese señor sólo quería ganar plata intentando vender esa idea tan anticuada..

Porcierto, ¿vieron que ne el video llamaba a fase y neutro "positivo y negativo"?


----------



## lucassiglo21 (Ago 10, 2009)

si, hay 2 posibilidades:
cuando uno se enfrenta con un publico que no tiene ni idea de electricidad, tratas de simplificarle las cosas, y mas o menos todos tenemos la nocion de positivo y negativo.

o quisa no tiene idea de que esta hablando.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 11, 2009)

No sé con qué quedarme

Si de verdad cree en su invento, devería haber chupado esos palitos que metió en el enchufe


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 11, 2009)

pero si los chupaba iba a ser un asco    

nah, yo no defiendo al tipo ni digo que fue el primero en inventarlo. Tampoc digo que no quiera ganar plata (todos necesitamos la plata para vivir en este mundo capitalista)

pero si creo que es una buena idea...

tambien creo que más plata buscan las casas de electronica diciendole a la gente que una etapa de 20w+20w es de 200w+200w...eso es mentir y desconocer sobre electrónica...es negligencia y a la vez un fraude.

y asi podemos seguir con los politicos, vendedores de seguros truchos que inventan compañias inexistentes las cuales obviamente jamas le cubren a la gente...etc, etc, etc...


----------



## fernandob (Ago 11, 2009)

lo de el señor ese y el programa ese ..............
creo que es para dejarlo de lado, las opiniones son de cada uno y siempre variadas.

si es interesante lo que uno saca de aprendizaje, y de nuveo cada uno vera lo que quiere ver:

1 --- para los medios , como ser la TV que ganan fortunas por simplemente estar ahi poniendo la jeta, mostrando el culo o haciendo bromas nosotros somos simples obreros molestos.
ridiculos seres que creemos que las mierditas que hacemos tienen un valor.

2 --- de nuevo la $$ no la hace el que inventa algo, asi se han muerto personas de viejas y años despues un empresario toma esa idea que compro (si es que siquiera la pago) y hace fortunas.

POR QUE lo que vale es lo que escasea.

y el mundo esta lleno de jovenes y jovenes que se hicieron viejos tratando de decir/ mostrar:

*"miren...miren.esto lo hice yo...fue mi idea" *

no le resto valor ni me burlo, solo muestro la realidad.
como me voy a burlar de algo que comprendo y me ha pasado (y pasa)   


en este caso les contare una anecdota que muestra LA REALIDAD DE LAS COSAS (una parte de las realidades) .


hace un tiempo compre de una marca conocida en mi pais un modulo electronico para embutir, ocupa un modulo, como un toma o una tecla para prender la luz de vuestras casas.
el asunto es que ese modulo de embutir es un biestable , la funcion es de evitar circuitos de combinacion complejos.
si tienes en tu hogar que comandar una lampara desde 3 lugares distintos o mas se vuelve un lio con llaves mecanicas.
con este aparatito solo debes poner pulsadores en cada (en //)  lugar y listo .
una pulsada de cualquier lugar cambia el estado de la lampara .

pues bien , lo abro de curioso y tenia 3 integrados Cmos ........3 .
1, 2 y 3 
uno , dos y tres ............
si , tres 
 

algo que si me pongo lo hago con uno ......uno.....
y sobra encima pines.

que mal diseño pense.
que raro.

luego de un ratito me di cuenta de la realidad:

al industrial que tiene una marca , quizas cientos de empleados y un gran capital LE IMPORTA UN HUEVO el mejor diseño, el minimo, el arte de el diseñador .
solo le importa que funcione bien, que entre en la cajita y sea de un costo razonable.

los cis eran obvio SMD asi que entraban del lado cobre lso 3 comodos.
costo extra por mal diseño ? 2 cis CMOS de mas ........ comprados de a mil .cuantos centavos de dolar es eso por unidad ?
poco .

el tipo tiene el capital, tiene el mercado, tiene la maquinaria para mover esa merca.

listo , lo tiene todo, no consiguio el mejor diseño ? no le importa.

en su casa queda el genio diseñando electronica , cagandose de hambre por que a nadie le importa.


lo de el tipo ese tambien me recuerda otra anecdota.
de uno que contaba que las empresas de el agro que fabrican maquinas herramientas estan siempre atentas a que vos patentes algo nuevo, y te lo copian, como son grandes empresas tienen gente que sabe y te lo copian pero le hacen modificaciones, lo suficiente como para que no sea igual al tuyo y asi poder patentar ellos otra version y cagarte.

como han dicho hay muchas formas de lograr lo que ese señor mostraba en la TV, pero el asunto es si es algo que sea facil de vender , que sea interesante para la masa de gente comun.
quizas y estoy ya babeando pavadas , quizas a nadie le interese mucho ofrecer algo asi de seguridad y novedoso.
quizas sea una cuestion medio.,...............jodida.
mas facil es vender una tecla con lso colores de tu cuadro de futbol, ls vendes mas y tenes CERO PELIGRO.........
a que me refiero ?
a que si fabricas tapitas con los colores de lo que quieras las vendes y listo, a lo mucho se despintan.

pero si vendes algo que decis que protege lal vida de tus hijos y justo tenes la pu   mala leche que uno falla y un taradito mete algo y queda electrocutado .............ahi creo que si tenes responsabilidad.
quien te lo compro lo compro por que vos dijiste que era para eso.
y el que le vendiste fallo.
claro hiciste miles y fallo ese.

ganaste mierda de 2 centavos por unidad, fabricaste miles que apensas te permitieron pagar la renta.
y ahora tenes un fiambre y su familia haciendote un juicio como si fueses michel jakson.........  

la proxima vez inventas como te dije tapitas con la foto de wanda nara.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 11, 2009)

Fernandob, las letras de tu teclado están medio-borradas no?

De todas formas me parece raro que la cajita esa tuviera 3 IC's...
en esas cosas siempre intentan usar el mínimo posible...
Por ahorrar


----------



## capitanp (Ago 11, 2009)

digamos que esto vendria de maravilla tomando en cuenta las nuevas disposiciones del ENRE que desprotegen al usuario.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 11, 2009)

chicos
chicos

tranquilos todos.

el circuito es más que simple, yo ya lo "invente" o descubri hace tiempo...es un simple conmutador multiple de estados.

entonces sólo necesitas 1 compuerta XOR de la cantidad de entradas como llaves haya..

entonces pues, si todas las llaves estan a 0 la salida es 0,
si una llave cambia a 1, la salida cambia a 1, la lampara enciende
si la misma llave cambia a 0 u otra llave se pone a 1, la salida se pone a 0 de nuevo, la lampara se apaga

y asi sucesivamente con 1 sola XOR.

saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 11, 2009)

no draco, eso de llaves como entradas no va.

una sola entrada y pulsadores en paralelo se usa.
un FFd , ese es el asunto .

y si "elosciloscopio" teclado negro y escribo de noche con poca luz, un 10 en deduccion , de verdad .

me equivoque, ops:  son 2 integrados, .estaba seguro que eran 3 ,........ sera por que son 2 de 14 pines y ese tema cuando lo pense se  resolvia con solo uno de 8 pines .

un 4093 y el otro no se, no veo un pomo sin la lupa pero debe ser un 4013 clasico.

fogonazo puso como hacer esa funcion ok con un 555 hace tiempo.
8 pines en vez de 28.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 12, 2009)

ummm parece que bastantes pines no se usan..
tal vez al que se lo encargaron tenía contactos con un fabricante de IC's...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 12, 2009)

yo lo hago con una XOR

sólo 14 pines y puedes poner hasta 6 llaves.

saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 12, 2009)

2 cosas:

elosciloscopio:
esa forma de diseñar es clasica, digamso muy universitaria.:
si en tu diseño necesitas un FFD y un inversor simplemete haces eso:
utilizas un Ci por un FFD y otro ci por un inversor.

muy ......protocolar , .........hay otra fpalabra para eso.

ahora cuando uno tiene mas cancha y se ha vuelto mas fierrero sabe convertir una cosa en otra y ha aprendido que si dedica dias a dar vueltas al asunto puede darle a un mismo Ci muchas aplicaciones, ahi es donde se optimiza la cosa.

draco, por lo que te comprendi en tu dibujo anterior debes andar tirando un cable para cada interruptor, y eso no se quiere, el esquema electrico que se quiere es mas sencillo: simplemente infinitos pulsadore stodos en paralelo y encima usando como comun un polo de 220v.
o sea un cable solo llamemoslo P para todos lso pulsadores que se quiera.
una sola salida para todos los P.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 12, 2009)

ha...ok, en ese caso, las llaves solo conmutarian un flip-flop y listo.

nuevamente 1 solo IC y sin componentes externos.

es un buen invento, pero yo voy a trabajr en mi XOR


----------



## electrodan (Sep 13, 2009)

He mirado casualmente el programa (debido a que lo lo emite un canal de mi país) y creo que todas las situaciones están planificadas de antemano, además de que los participantes son simplemente actores contratados por el programa. (Solamente es una suposición).


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 13, 2009)

te explico el funcionamiento "teórico", luego seguramente hay algun negociado...

un programa busca talentos, recorre distintas provincias (estados) del país y hace un casting previo y luego los participantes que quedan pasan al escenario a mostrar lo que hacen.

por lo general y desde el año anterior del programa, lo que se buscan son cantantes solistas, grupos musicales o actores, imitadores. Al resto de las actividades intelectuales, artisticas o inventivas se las deja completamente de lado.

por eso es que yo me quejo al ver ese video, (pues vi el programa en vivo) y me parece que ser INVENTOR es un Gran Talento.

más allá de que el invento sea o no rentable, y de facil fabricacion.


----------



## electrodan (Sep 13, 2009)

Entonces creo que el criterio que aplican es medio raro, porque la mayoría de los tipos que hay ahí son solo "joda" y poco o nada de talento.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 13, 2009)

en realidad , luego de pensarlo me parecio muy inteligente eso de buscar talentos.

los tipos filman todo y luego lo separan y hacen varios programas.

PROGRAMA DE TALENTOS: 
meten cosas que no consideran con valor y en el medio las que si, y hacen fiesta cuando deswcubren a un talento (que ya lo habian descubierto) .

PROGRAMA DE RISAS:
meten a los papanatas que fueron solo a hacer payasadas o incluso a gente que fue con sus limitaciones y ellos se burlan .

DESCUBRIENDO CONTACTOS:
a algunos que no los ponen en ningun programa pero lso ven interesantes para algo "por atras" , ya sea de coro en canto, o de rellenos en programas de Tv o para espectaculso fuera de la TV.

en fin, ya he visto variso programas , de diverso tipo con "material" de estas cosas, como dije en algunso se burlan, en otros muestran, en otros festejan, etc.

y encima llenan tiempo de la TV con esa gente, ellos (los que hacen el programa ) cobran, la gente que va si tiene suerte puede conseguir trabajo , sino solo la usan.

un temita bastante de mierda, pero .......todos son parte.
que se le va a hacer, mejor digamos que esta buenisimo, ya que nos toco ser parte de esta sociedad........:-?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 15, 2009)

no esta buenisimo, y siquiera hay 1 programa bueno en la TV pero es lo que hay y bueh, nada podemos hacer...

hablando de otras cositas...nadie propone un invento argentino? o algun invento al menos?


----------

